# Hello - I have a question about changing the oil in my JD 724D - It's an old machine, from about 2001 or so. Not sure when the last oil change was



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

so I figured I should change it. It calls for 5w30, and I have some Mobil 1 5w30 sitting around - enough to do the oil change. Is there any problem using a synthetic oil in a snowblower? I thought since I had it and it's the right weight, I'd use it if I could. Is there any problem using it in a small engine? 

Oh, and I want to thank all of you who told me to clean the teensy little jet in the carb bolt - I did that put it back in and it fired up INSTANTLY!!! It wouldn't even start using the electic start before!! I was happy dancing all over the garage when it fired up (glad no one was looking.... ) thank you so much for your help with that!

Kim Klein


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

You should be okay using synthetic in your engine. I think the worst thing that can happen is it may start using/burning oil. Check the oil level before each use.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

All my snow blowers get Full Synthetic 5W30 ........ that is what is recommended.


----------



## kimkats417 (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you! Will use the Mobil 1 then. I know my Toyotas have all liked it - Hope Johnny Deere does too!  Thanks much. Will get this done soon.


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

I have been using synthetic in both my JD's with 8 HP Tecumseh's for years....all good in my book.


----------

